# to call up the stairs to somebody



## aptmusik

Hallo Leute,

Ich hänge mit einem Freund noch am Telefon, als meine Mama in der Küche mich zum Abendessen nach unten ruft. Dabei nähert sie sich dem Treppenhaus und ruft meinen Namen:

1. Mama ruft die Treppe hoch zu mir.
2. Mama ruft die Treppe zu mir hoch.
3. Mama ruft die Treppe (he)rauf zu mir.
4. Mama ruft die Treppe zu mir (he)rauf.

Alles möglich oder ist etwas Falsches dabei?

Was wäre natürlich/idiomatisch oder eben der gewöhnliche Stil?


Danke euch!


----------



## elroy

1 und 3 sind richtig.
2 und 4 sind falsch.

Der Ausdruck „die Treppe hoch/(he)rauf“ darf nicht getrennt werden (genauso wie „up the stairs“).


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> 1 und 3 sind richtig.
> 2 und 4 sind falsch.
> 
> Der Ausdruck „die Treppe hoch/(he)rauf“ darf nicht getrennt werden (genauso wie „up the stairs“).


 Ich verstehe deine Argumentation, aber eigentlich gefallen mir 2 und 4 sogar besser.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> eigentlich gefallen mir 2 und 4 sogar besser.


Die klingen aber (in meinem ausländischen Ohr) so, als ob die Mutter irgendwie die Treppe riefe.
Und würden sich die Sätze (1+3) mit ''mir zu'' anstatt ''zu mir'' falsch anhören?


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Die klingen aber (in meinem ausländischen Ohr) so, als ob die Mutter irgendwie die Treppe riefe.


Stimmt, das sind Holzweg-Sätze (_garden-path sentences_). 

_Mama ruft die Treppe zu mir_  _... hoch_.


----------



## bearded

Danke, Demiurg.
Bitte beantworte auch meinen Nachtrag ('mir zu').


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Und würden sich die Sätze (1+3) mit ''mir zu'' anstatt ''zu mir'' falsch anhören?


Das wäre dann ein anderes Verb ("zurufen" statt "rufen") mit leicht anderer Bedeutung:

_Mama ruft die Treppe hoch mir zu._

Das ist m.E. auch möglich.  

Was meinen andere Muttersprachler zu dem Thema? Ich fühle mich hier etwas allein.


----------



## Demiurg

Vielleicht klingt es deshalb für mich besser, weil das Adverb bzw. Verbpräfix am Ende steht.

_Mama ruft zu mir hoch.
Mama ruft mir zu._

"die Treppe" ist dann nur eine zusätzliche Angabe innerhalb der Verbklammer.

Lösen könnte man das Dilemma durch eine dritte Variante:

_Mama ruft zu mir die Treppe hoch._


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich klingen alle Sätze richtig, wobei alle im umgangssprachlichen Stil sind.

Ich hätte "Mutti" gesagt, aber das ist wohl regional bedingt, oder auch vom Geburtsdatum abhängig.



Demiurg said:


> Mama ruft zu mir hoch.
> Mama ruft mir zu.


 
Das sind Formen:

1. Mama ruft die Treppe hoch(,) zu mir. - "Zu mir" ist außerhalb der Verbklammer.
2. Mama ruft die Treppe zu mir hoch. - "Zu mir" ist innerhalb der Verbklammer.
3. Mama ruft die Treppe (he)rauf(,) zu mir.  - "Zu mir" ist außerhalb der Verbklammer.
4. Mama ruft die Treppe zu mir (he)rauf.  - "Zu mir" ist innerhalb der Verbklammer.
Ich würde bei 1. und 3. ein Komma setzen. Ich denke aber, es ist optional. Stimmt das?

Man kann aber auch "zu mir hoch" als zusammengehöriges Satzglied auffassen. Dann muss "zu mir" vor "hoch" stehen. 
Die Treppe zu mir rufen ist semantisch blockiert. Das kann man nicht verwechseln.

In Englisch gelten andere Regeln als in deutsch, man kann es nicht direkt vergleichen.

---
1.a. Mama ruft die Treppe hoch mir zu. -Das ist eine mögliche Variante.
dazu würde passen:
1.b. Mama ruft mir zu, die Treppe hoch. (Komma ist hier notwendig, wegen (nachgestellter) Apposition.

---
Eine Sicherheitsfrage, damit der Satz auch richtig gebildet ist:

Ich bin oben auf der Treppe. Stimmt das?


----------



## Kajjo

aptmusik said:


> 1. Mama ruft die Treppe hoch zu mir.


Wie ziemlich oft bei solchen Fragen, sind wir hier meiner Meinung nach wieder in die gleiche Falle getappt: Wir versuchen, einen ganz und gar nicht idiomatischen Satz zu diskutieren und optimieren. Das kann eigentlich nur schief gehen.

Welcher Muttersprachler würde wirklich spontan einen dieser Sätze 1-4 sagen? Wahrscheinlich niemand!

Ich empfinde schon "zu mir rufen" als seltsam. Man kann gerufen werden oder jemanden rufen und man kann jemandem etwas zurufen. Aber dass "jemand zu mir ruft" ist mehr als seltsam.

_Mama hat mich gerade zum Essen gerufen.
Rufst du bitte deine Schwester? Wir wollen losfahren!
Ich hatte ihm extra noch zugerufen, dass er drin bleiben soll._

Zum konkreten Fall:

_Mama hat zum Essen gerufen. Wir müssen runtergehen.
Psst! Mama ruft irgendwas die Treppe hoch. Kannst du das verstehen?_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Ich empfinde schon "zu mir rufen" als seltsam. Man kann gerufen werden oder jemanden rufen und man kann jemandem etwas zurufen. Aber dass "jemand zu mir ruft" ist mehr als seltsam.






> Ich hänge mit einem Freund noch am Telefon, als meine Mama in der Küche mich zum Abendessen nach unten ruft. Dabei nähert sie sich dem Treppenhaus und ruft meinen Namen:


Wenn es wichtig ist, dass die Mutter  "von unten die Treppe hoch" ruft, würde ich eher sagen:
"Mama ruft mich von unten  zum Abendessen."
oder: 
"Mama ruft (von unten) die Treppe hoch, dass ich  zum Abendessen kommen soll."


----------



## Hutschi

Das Komische ist hier die Situation. Meine Mutter rief immer zum Fenster hinaus/in den Hof hinaus, dass ich zum Essen hochkommen sollte.

Wenn sie die Treppe hochruft, muss ich in einem Raum sein, der sich oberhalb der Mutter befindet.
Deshalb meine Nachfrage, ob die Situation überhaupt stimmt.

---
Meine Mutter rief mir vom Fesnster aus zu, dass ich hochkommen sollte. ("Komm zum Essen hoch".)

In #1 hätte es sein müssen: "Komm zum Essen runter".


----------



## aptmusik

Hutschi said:


> Eine Sicherheitsfrage, damit der Satz auch richtig gebildet ist:
> 
> Ich bin oben auf der Treppe. Stimmt das?


Das stimmt.


Kajjo said:


> Ich empfinde schon "zu mir rufen" als seltsam. Man kann gerufen werden oder jemanden rufen und man kann jemandem etwas zurufen. Aber dass "jemand zu mir ruft" ist mehr als seltsam.


Ich kann das eigentlich sehr gut nachvollziehen, vor allem als Muttersprachler im Englischen. Ich hatte mir tatsächlich schon einige Minuten die Darlegung der vermeintlichen Situation überlegt. Mir geht es nicht genau um einen konkreten Fall aus dem Alltag, sondern vielmehr darum zu vergewissern, dass ich selber eine derartige Szene wie im Roman beschreiben könnte.

Das ist alles ziemlich experimentell meinerseits.

Vielleicht sollte ich aber einmal auch bedenken, nicht immer wieder über alles nachzugrübeln. 



JClaudeK said:


> Wenn es wichtig ist, dass die Mutter  "von unten die Treppe hoch" ruft, würde ich eher sagen:
> "Mama ruft mich von unten  zum Abendessen."
> oder:
> "Mama ruft (von unten) die Treppe hoch, dass ich  zum Abendessen kommen soll."


Danke! Auf eine solche Formulierung war ich auch draufgekommen, aber dann wurde ich wie oben erwähnt ins Detail gelockt.


----------



## aptmusik

Kajjo said:


> Wie ziemlich oft bei solchen Fragen, sind wir hier meiner Meinung nach wieder in die gleiche Falle getappt: Wir versuchen, einen ganz und gar nicht idiomatischen Satz zu diskutieren und optimieren. Das kann eigentlich nur schief gehen.
> 
> Welcher Muttersprachler würde wirklich spontan einen dieser Sätze 1-4 sagen? Wahrscheinlich niemand!
> 
> Ich empfinde schon "zu mir rufen" als seltsam. Man kann gerufen werden oder jemanden rufen und man kann jemandem etwas zurufen. Aber dass "jemand zu mir ruft" ist mehr als seltsam.
> 
> _Mama hat mich gerade zum Essen gerufen.
> Rufst du bitte deine Schwester? Wir wollen losfahren!
> Ich hatte ihm extra noch zugerufen, dass er drin bleiben soll._
> 
> Zum konkreten Fall:
> 
> _Mama hat zum Essen gerufen. Wir müssen runtergehen.
> Psst! Mama ruft irgendwas die Treppe hoch. Kannst du das verstehen?_


Obwohl ich mich ja schon “experimentell” mit der Sprache beschäftige, wäre ich eventuell fehl am Platz nicht nachzufragen, ob es deiner/eurer Meinung nach überhaupt eine Situation geben könnte, darunter z.B. auch in einem Roman, wo einer dieser vier Sätze eigentlich vorkommen könnte. Wäre so etwas denkbar?


----------



## διαφορετικός

aptmusik said:


> ob es deiner/eurer Meinung nach überhaupt eine Situation geben könnte, darunter z.B. auch in einem Roman, wo einer dieser vier Sätze eigentlich vorkommen könnte.


Nein, ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen. Ich versuche es am Beispiel "Mama ruft die Treppe hoch zu mir." zu erklären. Dieser Satz ist komisch, weil die Zugehörigkeit von "zu mir" unklar ist. (Man sagt auch nicht "Mama ruft zu mir.", sonst wäre der Satz vielleicht weniger komisch. Besser: "Mama ruft in meine Richtung.")
Varianten, die diese Unklarheit vermeiden, aber dieselben Wörter enthalten, sind:

"Mama ruft die Treppe hoch, die zu mir führt." ("zu mir" gehört zu "die Treppe führt zu mir")
"Mama ruft mir die Treppe hoch zu, dass ..." ("zu mir" gehört zu "ruft mir zu")
"Mama ruft mir die Treppe hoch etwas zu." ("zu mir" gehört zu "ruft mir zu")
"Mama ruft es mir die Treppe hoch zu." ("zu mir" gehört zu "ruft mir zu")
Achtung: "zurufen" ("ruft mir zu") ohne Ergänzung mit Akkusativ-Objekt oder Nebensatz wäre auch komisch.

PS: Wenn man "ruft" durch ein anderes Verb ersetzt, z.B. "kommt" oder "schaut", ist der Satz viel normaler: "Mama kommt die Treppe hoch zu mir."


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> Wenn sie die Treppe hochruft, muss ich in einem Raum sein, der sich oberhalb der Mutter befindet.
> Deshalb meine Nachfrage, ob die Situation überhaupt stimmt


Wir haben früher in einem Reihenhaus gewohnt, das über 3 Etagen ging. Die Küche und das Wohnzimmer waren unten, die Kinderzimmer oben. Da ist es durchaus vorgekommen, dass unsere Mutter unten an der Treppe (innerhalb des Hauses) stand und die Treppe hochrief: "Essen ist fertig!"


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Wie ziemlich oft bei solchen Fragen, sind wir hier meiner Meinung nach wieder in die gleiche Falle getappt: Wir versuchen, einen ganz und gar nicht idiomatischen Satz zu diskutieren und optimieren. Das kann eigentlich nur schief gehen.




Ich glaube, die Treppe wird im Deutschen meistens nicht erwähnt. Der ähnliche Begriff "upstairs" wird ja auch meistens anders übersetzt. Man sagt ›(nach) oben‹.



Sowka said:


> und die Treppe hochrief: "…


Ohne das „zu mir“ hört es sich schon besser an. Kajjo und JCK hatten ja auch entsprechende Beispiele beigetragen.

Ansonsten reicht es in den meisten Fällen bestimmt aus, wenn man sagt:
X rief zu mir hoch, dass ich etc.

Oder kontextabhängig was anderes, vgl. die anderen Beiträge oben.
X hat mich zum Essen heruntergerufen.


Keine Treffer für "rief die Treppe hoch" bei Wikisource oder Projekt Gutenberg. Bei Google gibt es Treffer; oft werden da englische Namen gerufen … man hat also wohl einfach wörtlich aus dem Englischen übersetzt.



aptmusik said:


> ob es deiner/eurer Meinung nach überhaupt eine Situation geben könnte, darunter z.B. auch in einem Roman, wo einer dieser vier Sätze eigentlich vorkommen könnte. Wäre so etwas denkbar?


Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, auch wenn die Sätze vielleicht nicht komplett falsch sind. Wenn man den Satz etwas abändert, kann es aber funktionieren, z. B. so:


διαφορετικός said:


> "Mama ruft mir die Treppe hoch zu, dass ..."




Give that to me = Gib mir das 

 Gib das zu mir


----------



## aptmusik

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich glaube, die Treppe wird im Deutschen meistens nicht erwähnt. Der ähnliche Begriff "upstairs" wird ja auch meistens anders übersetzt. Man sagt ›(nach) oben‹.
> 
> 
> Ohne das „zu mir“ hört es sich schon besser an. Kajjo und JCK hatten ja auch entsprechende Beispiele beigetragen.
> 
> Ansonsten reicht es in den meisten Fällen bestimmt aus, wenn man sagt:
> X rief zu mir hoch, dass ich etc.
> 
> Oder kontextabhängig was anderes, vgl. die anderen Beiträge oben.
> X hat mich zum Essen heruntergerufen.
> 
> 
> Keine Treffer für "rief die Treppe hoch" bei Wikisource oder Projekt Gutenberg. Bei Google gibt es Treffer; oft werden da englische Namen gerufen … man hat also wohl einfach wörtlich aus dem Englischen übersetzt.
> 
> 
> Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, auch wenn die Sätze vielleicht nicht komplett falsch sind. Wenn man den Satz etwas abändert, kann es aber funktionieren, z. B. so:
> 
> 
> 
> Give that to me = Gib mir das
> 
> Gib das zu mir


Würde „jemanden nach oben/unten rufen” auch als gültig durchgehen, wenn es heißt, dass man entweder die Treppe rauf oder runter soll?

edit: Wenn ja, würde ich bitte auch gerne wissen, ob diese Formulierung ebenso gut wie „jemanden herunterrufen“ wäre. Das würde ich mir denken, weil beide Varianten schon klar die Richtungsangabe vorgeben, oder?  nach oben/unten vs. rauf/runterrufen


----------



## Schlabberlatz

aptmusik said:


> Würde „jemanden nach oben/unten rufen” auch als gültig durchgehen, wenn es heißt, dass man entweder die Treppe rauf oder runter soll?


Ja. Hier ein paar Beispiele: "sie nach unten gerufen" - Google Search


> Isabella hatte noch zwei Betten zu beziehen, dann wurde _sie nach unten gerufen_, Verbände wechseln.
> eBook-Leseprobe Harter, Helga: «Lumpenkönigin»





aptmusik said:


> Wenn ja, würde ich bitte auch gerne wissen, ob diese Formulierung ebenso gut wie „jemanden herunterrufen“ wäre.


Ja, es bedeutet das Gleiche.
Isabella hatte noch zwei Betten zu beziehen, dann wurde sie heruntergerufen, denn sie sollte Verbände wechseln.
Isabella hatte noch zwei Betten zu beziehen, dann wurde sie heruntergerufen zum Verbände wechseln.

Ohne „denn sie sollte“ oder „zum“ hört es sich für mich nicht so gut an, denn sie kann „*unten* Verbände wechseln“, aber nicht
 *herunter* Verbände wechseln 

„raufrufen“ und „runterrufen“ sind umgangssprachlich. Ich würde eher „heraufrufen“ verwenden; oder besser noch „hinaufrufen“. Bei „herunterrufen“ vs. „hinunterrufen“ würde ich das erste bevorzugen, aber der Unterschied ist in beiden Fällen gering. Meistens sind die Formen problemlos austauschbar.
hinaus vs heraus
hierher vs. hierhin

(Wenn die Perspektive des Rufenden mit angegeben wird, ist es wohl besser, wenn man eine Form mit _her_- nimmt.
Sie hat ihn zu sich _her_untergerufen.
(Betonung beim Sprechen aber auf -_un_- und nicht auf _her_-.))


----------



## Hutschi

Dabei ist aber der Stil entsprechend der Situation auch mit "herunterrufen" und "hinunterrufen"  umgangssprachlich. Deshalb muss auch die Situation klar sein, damit man das so verkürzzen kann.

"Jemanden herunterrufen" ist viel idiomatischer als "nach oben rufen, dass jemand herunter soll."

Das zweite kann aber korrekt sein, wenn es besonders auf den Beobachterstandpunkt ankommt.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> "Jemanden herunterrufen" ist viel idiomatischer als "nach oben rufen, dass jemand herunter soll."


Ja, aber wie bekommst Du dann die Treppe dort untergebracht? "Jemanden die Treppe hinauf herunter rufen"?


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann die in einem anderen Satz unterbringen. Beispiel.


Ich stand oben auf der Treppe. Meine Mutter rief mich herunter.
Ich war in meinem Zimmer. Meine Mutter rief mich herunter zum Mittagessen. (Treppe ist implizit enthalten.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Dabei ist aber der Stil entsprechend der Situation auch mit "herunterrufen" und "hinunterrufen" umgangssprachlich.


Für mich ist es standardsprachlich. Umgangssprachlich wäre es mit der verkürzten Form (›runter‹).



Schlabberlatz said:


> Give that to me = Gib mir das
> 
> Gib das zu mir


Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: In anderen Zusammenhängen gibt es natürlich ›zu mir‹. "He said to me that…" = „Er hat zu mir gesagt, dass …“ oder „Er hat mir gesagt, dass …“



Hutschi said:


> Ich war in meinem Zimmer. Meine Mutter rief mich herunter zum Mittagessen. (Treppe ist implizit enthalten.)






Frieder said:


> Ja, aber wie bekommst Du dann die Treppe dort untergebracht? "Jemanden die Treppe hinauf herunter rufen"?





aptmusik said:


> Dabei nähert sie sich dem Treppenhaus und ruft meinen Namen:


Wenn diese Information (sie geht zum Treppenhaus) aus irgendeinem Grund wichtig ist, müsste man sie natürlich erwähnen. Dann passt die Version mit ›herunterrufen‹ tatsächlich nicht so gut. Dann kann man sagen „Mama rief die Treppe hoch, dass ich zum Essen kommen sollte“, s. o.:


JClaudeK said:


> "Mama ruft (von unten) die Treppe hoch, dass ich zum Abendessen kommen soll."


(Das ›von unten‹ würde ich auf jeden Fall weglassen, da redundant.)


----------

